
The US Military Is Genetically Engineering New Life Forms to Detect Enemy Subs - grawprog
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/12/us-military-genetically-engineering-new-life-forms-detect-enemy-subs/153200/?oref=d-river
======
zunzun
People with extremely large ears who can hold their breath underwater for a
long time? CRISPR-cas9.

